

Chinese companies 'rent' white foreigners - cwan
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/BUSINESS/06/29/china.rent.white.people/index.html?hpt=C1&fbid=U4IyWp283bK

======
donohoe
Didn't this hit the HN front page last week or earlier?

